# Broken Bow, OK -The Lower Mountain Fork River



## Guide Carey Thorn (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome to Broken Bow @ The Lower Mt Fork River. 
I got to the river early Tuesday morning about 2 am and shot over to the Evening Hole and did


----------



## Guide Carey Thorn (Sep 30, 2009)

Report: Saturday 12/3/2010 (Pictures are out of sync)
　








　
　
　
Well, I decided to hit the river before I had to meet my client in the morning. So I left Plano @ 9 PM sharp and hit the road for the river. Stopped at Walmart for a few things and we were at The Lost Creek area at 12:15 AM. I thought about going to the re-reg dam @ Zone lll, but went against it, due to all the rocks and holes there (one of my buddies was out there a week ago and was killing the trout and waited to long to come back. It got dark on him faster than he thought it would and one of the deep holes swallowed him up to his neck). Got to the waters edge @ Lost Creek/ Cold Hole, and started to cast into the darkness, pretty much blind. I used a red light to get me there and when I turned it off, over 30 mins later I still had no clue where I was casting. There was no moon but the freakin stars are amazing there. While we were fishing, in pitch black, there was a LONG meteor shower going on so I watched it for a few mins and got fish fever. (It was still going when I woke up at 5:45 AM.) Anyways, I moved to a few areas that I knew held big fish a week ago and got nothing. So I went to a hole I always catch one in, and on the 22th cast, WHAM!!! No bites....
　








(Dan w/ a nice Brown Trout)
　
So, we went to the Spillway Dam where I knew there was sufficient light to cast in. I threw every color streamer and Woolly Bugger I had,- Nothing was was in the mood to hit. 
??
I know being fly fisherman, you have had the opportunity to meet beavers, or actually I mean their tails, slapping the water 5 ft from you, usually from behind (because they just like to do that to us). Well I had my revenge! While casting bored, I looked around and saw that a beaver cut down a tree and was eating it at the waters edge right at the spillway. About 20 mins later, it swam up to the waters edge about 10 feet from me. His back was turned away from me, so I quietly walked up to to it about 3 ft away and yelled at it . It jumped straight up in the and I never saw it again after it hit the water. -Pay Back. 
So off to the truck to take a nap. 
Woke up at 6 and decided we stay warm till some light showed up to see what the heck is actually going on this time.








　
　








　
　








　
　








　
　
??
6:30 AM came and my client was ready to fish so I rigged some midges on one rod and my Woolly Bugger on another rod. Now my client for the day was a newbie to fly fishing and never casted one before and said his buddies caught 5 at most for top dog Friday. Started at the top pool in Lost Creek and I showed him the "Roll Cast" which is imperative at the LMF River. On his second cast he landed a 11 incher. Pulled a couple more out of that hole and moved to the next picking fish up here and there. Switched him to my Woolly Bugger and he immediately hooked up on a 18+ incher. Jumped her and he pulled to hard and snapped the line. The fish got himself free as I grabbed the indicator as it went by. Retied it on and went to the end of Lost Creek and he missed about 6 really big fish. All over 20 inches. Hooked into one for about 15 seconds but he gave it to much slack and threw the hook. We proceeded to the Evening Hole and hooked into 2 fish and moved to the bluffs. Still, there were not a lot of fish in there like there used to be. Got a few bumps but just a bit to fast for him. Moved back to the Cold Hole and caught about 10 more with one nice 16 inch male. Saw some really big trout in the hole as well. Pushing 5 lbs definitely. Saw about 10 anglers till 10 am and then there was about 4 total at LC/EH.
??









　
　








　
　








　
　








　
　
Continued--------------------------


----------



## Guide Carey Thorn (Sep 30, 2009)

??
-------------------------------------Continued
　
　
Moved to the re-reg dam @ Zone lll about 2 PM and did some rock jumping. We had a Blue Heron watching us 20 yards away till we left for the night, drooling over what we were doing. I gave it my business card and we moved on down the pools. We were catching fish everywhere we went down there. I saw a 7+lb Trout swim by and a 5-8 lb Sucker within 4 ft of me. Biggest sucker fish I have ever seen up close. Dan ended up landing a nice Brown Trout at the near end of the day. Walked around the Canoe Launching Pad and saw lots of 2-3 lb Bass in the shallows. Lots of weeds there for them to hide. Very Very spooky. I never had a chance to target one. Caught a few more trout downstream and headed back to the truck right before dark and headed into town for dinner. 
??









(Dan w/ a Nice Brown)
　
　









　
　









　
　









　
　









　
　









　
　









　
　
??
In total, we caught well over 120+ Rainbows, 1 Brown Trout, 1 Large Mouth Bass, and lots of bites.....
??


----------

